# Account Missing.



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

anyone ever have problems where their accounts on setting disappears.

Setting/account but mine is missing. I can reflash roms and its back then a day later its gone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I may be of no help but have you checked in Titanium Backup? Flashing different ROMs sometimes freezes system apps/services. Just a thought, let us know if you figure it out


----------

